# PreFill



## KStatefan (Jan 23, 2012)

Should I use Durabond or Easysand to prefill?


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

you can use either. i normally use easy sand 20 for prefilling.


----------



## KStatefan (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks


I will get Easysand 90. I am new to this.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

yup sounds good! you'll have lots of time to play with the 90.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

If you plan on making small batches of 1 or 2 lbs at a time you may want to try Easy Sand 210. The Easy Sand 90 started getting too stiff a couple of times before I could use it all.

USG doesn't mention regular indoor drywall in its list of uses for Durabond. Durabond is formulated for high humidity.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

90 is fine, I like the 45. 20 is rough.
I once mixed up a pan of 20 and used warm water, it went off before I could get the first scoop out of the pan and on the wall.

For real deep filling, I like to mix structolite plaster with 45 ezsand about 50/50 or whatever. You can fill some holes with that mix, and the 45 will kick it off so you can get a 1" deep first coat before lunch, come back and get a nice straight 45 second coat.
Next morning is ready for 3rd coat and texture.

plaster and 45 .... Oh look, it's magic :yes:


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i find 20 to slow for me. i live right on the border so i went to the states and picked up some easy sand 5 because we dont have it here and i mix it with hot water. it must be the nice clean canadian water keeping it from setting up. now if i was doing an entire house i'd mix up a bucket of 90 and go to town.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

KStatefan said:


> Should I use Durabond or Easysand to prefill?


Durabond is stronger. But, Easysand will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## KStatefan (Jan 23, 2012)

Sir MixAlot said:


> Durabond is stronger. But, Easysand will do. :thumbsup:


I bought both. I could only find Durabond 90. I mixed up a little and prefilled the butt joints and shower surround. I think I will use it when I tape the butt joints also. I am debating on using fibafuse on the joints also.

I was not planning on doing this project myself but since I am having trouble getting any one to come out and give me a quote I am going to try it now.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You will like the fibafuse not to be confused with fibatape. Be careful with the durabond it's not sand able so it must be put on pretty smooth.


----------



## KStatefan (Jan 23, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> You will like the fibafuse not to be confused with fibatape. Be careful with the durabond it's not sand able so it must be put on pretty smooth.


That is why I was just going to use it on the butt joints where I used butt boards. There is a lot of thickness to fill. When I make more butt boards I am going to use thinner shims. 

I am also going to remove a window so I can get 10 and 12 foot drywall in the basement when I do the walls.


----------

